# I think my dealer wants to sneak in a little extra profit!



## e36avusm3 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Hey Hunter*

It's raja's bro..are you going the autocross this weekend? im in heat one...also, I just helped my friend buy a car in VA this past weekend, and they tried to put that fee on us...i don't think you should pay it, they are already making a profit on you, i don't think you should be expected to pay a 198 processing fee for them to do paperwork...we walked out on the deal, and then they dropped it.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *Just because the state caps the fee at $198 doesn't mean they have to charge it. *


This is key. I don't think that anyone here think that the $1400 over invoice means that the dealer is making a $1400 profit on the car. Leaving out bonuses, holdbacks, etc, out of that $1400 the dealer pays the sales commision, part of his rent, aggregate flooring costs, electricity, water, receptionist's salary, etc. Whatever the dealer needs to pay those things should be built inot the price that he's willing to accept for a car in the deal price. Any additional fees are an extra grind and should not be tolerated (IMO).

The only difference that I would find tolerable is if any specific fees were brought to my attention *before* any negotiations were started. I also might be willing to tolerate last minute fees, provided that my deal price is dropped by an equal amount. For instance, if I agree to $1500 over invoice, that's what I'm paying (plus tax, title, registration). If he wants to write it up as $500 over invoice plus $100 MACO, $200 processing and $700 dealer convience fee, that's fine with me, I still have my invoice+$1500 deal.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Hey Hunter*



e36avusm3 said:


> *It's raja's bro..are you going the autocross this weekend? im in heat one...also, I just helped my friend buy a car in VA this past weekend, and they tried to put that fee on us...i don't think you should pay it, they are already making a profit on you, i don't think you should be expected to pay a 198 processing fee for them to do paperwork...we walked out on the deal, and then they dropped it. *


Yeah I am in the second heat. I will see you there!

How did I not see this! They made the switch earlier in the game.

We verbally discussed my price over invoice and reached an agreement. Included in the invoice is MACO and Destination, because the dealer really does have to pay these fees. What I just now noticed is that when all the talk was done, STUPID me signed a Buyers Order which has the $198.70 preprinted as part of the standard form!

It was not a complete Buyers Order, it just had the car price and my down payment printed on there. I don't know if I didn't notice or just assumed that the "Processing fee for consumer services" did not apply to my deal.

Okay I am calling to discuss with the salesman.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Hey Hunter*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Yeah I am in the second heat. I will see you there!
> 
> ...


All VA dealer include on the buyers order this fee. Good luck.


----------



## e36avusm3 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ben Chou said:


> *
> 
> All VA dealer include on the buyers order this fee. Good luck. *


Yes..its part of the standard working order, but I've had it dropped with a 100% success rate both times, so it's definetly not mandatory.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Hey Hunter*



Ben Chou said:


> *
> 
> All VA dealer include on the buyers order this fee. Good luck. *


They would be dumb not to include anything extra that they can get away with.

Anyway I was not expecting it and will not be happy to pay it!

I explained to the salesman that $200 is excessive. I expressed that I would be open to a reasonable compromises such as going to the DMW myself in exchange for waiving the fee, or paying a reasonable processing fee, but not $200.

The manager arrives later (who arranged my *very* good deal), so my salesman will run it by him.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

e36avusm3 said:


> *
> 
> Yes..its part of the standard working order, but I've had it dropped with a 100% success rate both times, so it's definetly not mandatory. *


Yes, I meant to say it was not madatory.

As part of the standard form ,the fee is listed, so unless you are looking for it, it is easy to overlook.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I would take the exact steps CD is taking, however if push came to shove and I wanted THAT car, I would pay the fee . . .
Unless he's looking for a reason to get out of the deal then by all means take this one and run with it

I totally disagree with JST. Why do I want to battle over $200 !?
I don't and as they say' Now I know for next time to negotiate these things ahead of time.

You can't win every battle in life . . . sometimes you gotta learn to lose. It's not a *bad* thing . . .


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I would take the exact steps CD is taking, however if push came to shove and I wanted THAT car, I would pay the fee . . .
> Unless he's looking for a reason to get out of the deal then by all means take this one and run with it
> 
> I totally disagree with JST. Why do I want to battle over $200 !?
> ...


Should CD take this as an offer from you to pay the $200 fee on his behalf?


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

Listen guys! We are getting into semantics. Whatever you call it: a fee, a surcharge, a required whatever. It does not matter because it ultimately means one thing: your money. Price for anything is based on what you are willing to pay and what others are willing to sell it for. Period. If he tells you it is some required fee for whatever reason, tell him to lower the price of a good or service by this amount. You can do this with any product. It is just that people got used to the fact that if it is callled "a fee" than it is beyond anyone's control. I did the same for my international long distance. There was a 5.99 fee to get it for this rate. I told them that they either waive the fee or lower per minute cost. Is it worth for them to lose my $50-60 per month business over $5.99. Of course not. If they are unwilling or their burocracy does not allow them to, find some other business. You would not want to deal with them anyway in a first place because it seems like no one can make any decision there. If you accepted this fee at the very begining by signing something, well that's a different story...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Should CD take this as an offer from you to pay the $200 fee on his behalf?
> 
> *


It's not my battle . . . if I did pay it, would that be fair to CD :flipoff:


----------



## scdgoofy (Oct 1, 2002)

Stuff from the lease I just signed yesterday:

Initial license fees: $272
Acquisition fee: $725
CA Tire Fee: $5
Doc Fee: $45

and $675 built in to vehicle cost for destination...

(In addition to all the other gobbledy-****.)

--Steve


----------

